# Hey GC'ers... my CD is finally out...



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

If any of you guys remember some of the clips or links that I've posted in the past on this forum and on OJ, I've been working on an EP and it's finally out for sale!! 

It's a mellower kind of disc that probably falls in an alternative pop singer/songwriter kind of vibe.

So this is it right here... 










...and you can pick it up online at *www.rcdmusic.com/musicstore.php*.

If you want to sample a couple of tracks beforehand, head on over to *www.myspace.com/pintomusic*.

Thanks...
*- Neal*


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

Listened to the songs on your Myspace, sounds really solid and catchy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some solid work there. Very nice job. I like the tunes on MySpace. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the tunes. Great work. :rockon:


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind feedback guys!! 
:food-smiley-004:


----------

